# non traditional breeds doing protection work



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAuhseMDAhQ

pitbull

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE5nf_vcZys

bandog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hve0epKUtOc

caucasian ovcharka

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6UWkhqQTiw

tosa inu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyV5zkr7OOc

boerboel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4WGOHhUXvU

american bulldog


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

my personal favourites of the non traditional breed, the american bulldog closely followed by boerboels.
iv herd in american thers some breeders that breed nice performance/ scott line bulldogs.
and even the odd working boerboel breeder.
had the opportunity to see some african boerboels here in sydney, very strong , powerful , majestic dogs, too bad they fell into the show breeders hands, iv herd some epic stories of these dogs back in africa


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

The motorcycle helmet was the best part. Loved it.

I appreciate a good non herder doing some work. Thanks for posting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34_5jtLUHcM

A boxer.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVQ7TjMekVQ

Another Boxer


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Dave Colborn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVQ7TjMekVQ
> 
> Another Boxer


 
Thats a nice Boxer... Not many around, shamefully. 

A couple of years ago I saw a really good one, but his breathing was bad.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I know there was a German shorthaired pointer that earned his SCH I but I don't know the dog's name. This was just something I found on utube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pfCO8XJjYw


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

My Cane Corso doing a face attack. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFkmhGs_6yE


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a few non traditional breeds putting in work.

Olde English Bulldogge
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab23OE5dQHg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Olde English Bulldogge (female)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7AqvF-lesw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

APBT
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS_YAjFI8vA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

American Bulldog
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAMJIeKJ1KI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Lauren Rainbolt (Jul 28, 2010)

I have an aussie that loves protection work. I will have to see if I have a video though.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

^ an australian cattle dog?? my ex had one, i have a feeling working bloodline cattle dogs would make great ipo dogs. the best ones might even rival the top gsd and malinois


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> ^ an australian cattle dog?? my ex had one, i have a feeling working bloodline cattle dogs would make great ipo dogs. the best ones might even rival the top gsd and malinois


really ?
cattle dogs you know are THAT compliant and precise?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice little bulldog! Didn't watch the rest as my youtube is limited and slow. Thanks for posting.



Michael Joubert said:


> American Bulldog
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAMJIeKJ1KI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks, we really like Garnet. 

If you get a chance the others aren't too shabby either.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

joby, there pretty precise trust me, very inteligent, love to please, good drive


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

http://youtu.be/-Yj9FvJ7qns

Border Collie


----------



## Shelly Timmerman (Apr 5, 2009)

Jack's BH http://youtu.be/ZlWisPb9i1Q

http://youtu.be/Yo2YWfgX1Mw
This was Jack's VPG (Schutzhund) 1 routine. His final scores were 95-81-96

His IPO 2 scores were 90-78-89 
tracking http://youtu.be/UTeMH_pQ8uY protection http://youtu.be/i1YDTxcDftQ

Don't have video from his IPO 3 attempt, but his scores were 81-61-87... 

Jack is a cattle dog rescue. 35 lbs of attitude 

And yeah, he does things his way..


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

My AB Cuda is MR1, here is vid of his 2nd place performance (score 177) at last years USMRA Nationals:
(bottom of page) http://www.clubmondio.info/nationals/2012/

Training vids: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYlJ8e0qBns

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiGa5JrHqU0

We just did DIW at level 2 under Belgian judge Valeer Linclau 2 days, should have more pics and vid of the level 2 protection exercises soon, and we are competing at this year's nationals at MR2


----------



## Lauren Rainbolt (Jul 28, 2010)

No an Australian Shepherd.


----------

